# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  new premiership

## alkalinetrio

anyone looking forward to the new premier ship season? 

i know i am i cant wait! COME ON ARSENAL! i will be watching the arsenal champions league game tonight anyone else?

----------


## Katy

I cant wait either, Im so looking forward to it. Still waiting to see if we are going to get a new goalkeeper, It will be pretty desperate if Jamo leaves and Weaver (as much as we love him he just aint up to it) becomes number 1 i think its championship here we come.

----------


## crazygirl

> I cant wait either, Im so looking forward to it. Still waiting to see if we are going to get a new goalkeeper, It will be pretty desperate if Jamo leaves and Weaver (as much as we love him he just aint up to it) becomes number 1 i think its championship here we come.


 man u are going to do it this time  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## pookie1968uk

i cant wait either and being a liverpool fan i cant wait for the community shield match against chelsea this weekend.
come on liverpool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

u watching the game tonight, tis quite boring at the minute, Liverpool are doing that thing i hate and playing really slow. 

Do you really think Man U could win the Title, i reckon Chelsea to win again, then Arsenal runners up dont know why. Cant wait till Derby day even though its like right at the end of the Season. 

ARsenal should have a good campaign especially with the new emirates stadium.

----------


## crazygirl

> u watching the game tonight, tis quite boring at the minute, Liverpool are doing that thing i hate and playing really slow. 
> 
> Do you really think Man U could win the Title, i reckon Chelsea to win again, then Arsenal runners up dont know why. Cant wait till Derby day even though its like right at the end of the Season. 
> 
> ARsenal should have a good campaign especially with the new emirates stadium.


 no i dont think they will i was only kidding  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Man City have got no chance of doing anything if they sell James and dont get a decent replacement.

----------


## alkalinetrio

the way chelsea are playing at the mo they wont win! i dont think liverpool will be in top 3 this season both chelsea and liverpool arnt playing well!

but as im a arsenal fan of course im going to say there win it cause we just will:P:P come ONNNNNNNNNNNNNN bring on the mancs:P

----------


## kayley

i cant wait for the season to start. chelsea are going to get it again. we are just getting into it we will be fab this season better then we were the last 2

----------


## pookie1968uk

well done liverpool for beating chelsea, yeahhhhhhhh!!!!!! :Cheer:  
roll on the premiership on saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

Lucky Lucky Liverpool is all i can say. Sheffield must be so dissapointed. Gerrard well dived to get the penalty. Cant believe Graham Poll is refereeing the Arsenal game its the biggest game today and that losers refereeing.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i really enjoyed that sheff utd game didnt get to see it all cause i went out so missed goal but from what i saw was very good and well done for reading on winning its a shame watford didnt win but they have a team that can stick up there! and damn them bloody brummys (aston villa) 1-1 arsenal need to do bit better im glad walcott got hes first arsenal appearance

----------


## Katy

Thought Villa were going to cause the upset of the season. Walcott played well. Beat Sturridge to his premiership debut but ih well. Cant wait till 4 oclock. I got my City shirt on all prepared. THink we will get hammered though. We have no winger, think Samaras will be on the wing with Corradi and Vassell up front. Think City will be releageted by Christmas, cant see us winning our first 10 never mind any otheres.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i dont think city will get relegated i reckon there stay up but going to be a hard season! yeah walcott played well saw him last night on highlights hes bloody fast! cant wait for champions league game this week! the amount of chances arsenal had tho just cudnt get it in till the end lol

----------


## Katy

3 - 0 aint that bad, Absolutley fuming at Steve Flaming Bennett the big plonker what a muppet. I cannot believe he did not send that bully Essien off. Fair Play 2 late challanges off Corradi is bad and deserves 2 yellows a sign of trying to hard on his debut. But after he tackled Essien surely its a red carxd for Essien as he pulled corradi up to his feet by his hair. It was a bad decision by Bennett. I think City had the chances just did not finish. Sinclair had a cracking Shot but straight to Cudichini, Weaver didnt move God only knows why he was in net, Samaras (6million Samaras) spent half the time on the floor. We had nio chance when we went to ten men we justg couldnt get possession. I was pleased to see Reyna hadnt lost the quality (well as much quality as REyna can get anyway) that i saw in the world cup. Micah Richards was the best player on the pitch in my opinion. Also Vassell and Dickov should have been on from the start they worked there socks off. 

As for Walcott yes he is really quick i seen a couple of under 17 games last year on the telly when he played up front with Danny Sturridge. There the future of English Football in My opinion. Im looking forward to going on Saturday now. I have a feeling yourll win somehow!!!! 3 or 4 nill.

----------


## lollymay

the man u match was good - glad to see that rooney and rohnaldo sp? can still play on the same team!

----------


## alkalinetrio

wish i could go to that match one day i will to a match still cant believe i havnt been to one arsenal match and ive supported them all my life lol

----------


## Katy

one day yourll go. I got my ticket for Portsmouth Tomorrow night as well, its a pity its three seats down from my dads season ticket but he kind off dissowns me when we go to football i get abit in to it too much. 

Cant believe Fulham were that bad after all this time off. You have to be pretty poor to let in 5.

----------


## kayley

I loved the chelsea game it was wicked. they played so well and drogbas goal was wicked. cant wait to watch their next match we are going to win the trophy again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

They didnt exactly have a tough defence to get past thoiugh, also Essien was a right cheat. I think you probably will win the trophy but i think it will be tougher than the last two seasons. Who have Chelsea got next.

----------


## Johnny Allen

well its Man United for the Premiership this year, you mark my words. Glad to see Chelsea beaten by Middlesborough. Man United for the Premiership and everyone knows it.

----------


## Katy

My God we going to be relegated, we were so bad last night. Flipping Ben Thatcher should be banned i dont want that thug represernting Manchester City. All the best to Pedro Mendes i hope he gets better soon.

----------


## alkalinetrio

got the city at weekend arsenal have havnt we? hopefully raise our game :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

You wont need to raise your game the way were playing. Its dreadful. did you see the chalenge on Mendes from Thatcher, the guy had a fit and was knocked out. I swear if he gets picked on Saturday then i swear ill want Pearce Sacked. We havent scored a flaming goal yet this season, i hope he plays Vassell on the wing (we have no wingers) its great with Corradi and Dickov up front.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

Liverpool are the premiership champions this year and we are going to do the double!!!

----------


## Katy

Only the double, which title do you think Liverpool will win, FA Cup or Europe.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

premiership and champions league i mean youve gotta leave something for chelsea at the end of it like the fa cup cos they have a squad of like superstars but the premiership and the champions league for the 6th time

----------


## Katy

I reckon Chelsea for the FA cup and i think Spurs have a good chance of winning the UEFA. It would be nice to win both European trophys won by Premiership teams. 

Liverpool have a good side what did you think of Hamann when he played last season is he always injury prone or was he waorth the 400 000 we had to pay Bolton.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i liked hamann he was a good holding midfielder and he got an alrite shot on him as well but he is getting on a bit

----------


## Katy

Getting on a bit means hell fit in at City i cant wait till his foot injury clears up so he can make his debut. We need someone who can take a good free kick, Barton just aint up to it. Just because hes a scouser that wears number 8 are Joey thinks he stevie Gerrard. Bless him. 

Welcome to the boards by the way, i have nt seen you around

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

there is nothing wrong with thinking your stevie gerrard the mans like a legend

----------


## Katy

Yeah hes great thats the problem Joey Barton isnt. He cant pass a ball in a stright line and his corner kicksnever meet the target he aims for.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

:Cartman: Come on Liverpool! :Cartman:  2-1 winners against West Ham muhahahahahahaha :Clap:   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Moonie:

----------


## Katy

THey did well its always nice to win after coming from Behind. 

We have Arsenal today. I think they will make it four out of four at Eastlands.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i think that man city could beat arsenal you know always have faith

----------


## alkalinetrio

come on arsenal! i was hoping west ham beat liverpool

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i am a liverpool fan through and through but just this once i rely hope that man city win

----------


## alkalinetrio

damn you mancs:P ah well i shudnt feel to bad since it was a penalty they scored from! haha liverpool will never win the the prem again:P arsenal need a change of tactics

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

actually liverpool will go on to win the premiership this year and next year and every year for the next 5 years and if the premiership campaign has a hiccup then it will be the champions league and arsenal well they can settle for 4th place :Big Grin:

----------


## alkalinetrio

you must be dreaming if you think that maybe u shud wake up and cut down on the sleeping pills:P arsenal being 4th last season only time your ever see that:P

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

nah mate arsenal are getting worse i mean come on thierry henry is the only good thing that team has going for it at the moment and maybe fabregas you will be lucky if you even get 4th this season

----------


## alkalinetrio

we have top glass players loads! and liverpool rely on gerrard to much if it wasnt for him you wudnt have won the champions league or f.a cup the rest of the team is complete crap your finish in 5th or 6th arsenal will get there winning side back soon :Smile:

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

omg liverpool have a team outside of steven gerrard its just whats the point in having a world class player like him if you dont use him thats why he is used so much and arsenal only have thierry henry i mean ashley cole has he moved yet and the rest of the team are like nobodys

----------


## alkalinetrio

just cause your nobody doesnt make you not good haha shows how much you know everybody starts off somewhere did you know gerrard when he first started for liverpool?! we have loads of players your just to blind to see talent in front of you! shud have gone to specsavers

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

yeh but my point is that having loads of players that are pants wont win you tropheys. there isnt really a talented youngster in your squad really

----------


## alkalinetrio

we have loads theo, fab, senderos for examples and weird how other people have said so to aint it?

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

theo is pants alright fabregas is good ill give you that but senderos is just there hes just there

----------


## alkalinetrio

theo aint pants hes showed hes got talent and senderos is a talented player! name me some talented youngests liverpool have?

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

sissoko erm im having to think daniel agger

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

ill think of more in a bit when i have finished reading cosmopolitan

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

neway we have a mixture of old and young players in the squad and that my friend is what makes us winners!

----------


## alkalinetrio

its a shame its been 16 years since you won the league and since then we've won it loads and we will keep going on this year liverpool will win nothing but a game down at the bingo hall

----------


## Johnny Allen

THERES ONLY ONE PREMIERSHIP WINNER THIS YEAR AND ITS MANCHESTER UNITED.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## alkalinetrio

if its not chelsea and liverpool im happy lol

----------


## Katy

I always seem to miss a good argument. I think its to early to decide whose Going to win. Very chuffed with the win over Arsenal even if it was a Joey barton penalty. I thought all the lads did the sky blue shirt proud. I really enjoyed myself the atmosphere was great i had no voice all Sunday my uncle loved it i could nt argue. It looks set for an exciting campaighn especailly with Liverpool Drawing oin the first day against the new boys. City Beating Arsenal and a comeback from the Boro to beat CHelsea. You couldnt write it could you.

----------


## alkalinetrio

some good new signings for arsenal cant wait to see them play for us! will miss ashley cole a lot he was a awesome left back for us! well good luck to him but not hes team:P not ot keen on chelsea haha

----------


## Katy

finally the cole galas sagee ahs finished. Tink Arsenal will miss Cole but Gallas is one hell of a player to have in your squad, i mean he can play anywhere at the back and do a good job. 

City Sold Sibierski to Newcastle, why they want him i dont know. Plus we got DaMarcus Beasley on a years long loan. Im really happy with SP signings i think they should do well, not sure on Trabelsi hes the only one, i mean he has a duff knee and a heart condition. Not seen him yet as he has had Visa troubles. We had a good friendly the other night. Psycho ran out of subs and to come on in the second half as miller had a bad knee. It was him or Nicky Weaver. He nearly scored as well. Also Andy Cole to Pompey, pity he went but we wont miss him. we have Dickov plus there is no point in having players in the team that dont want to be there.

----------


## alkalinetrio

pycho came on as a player cause of running out of subs? lol i hopes that what u ment lol

----------


## Katy

yes in the game against Ballymena we had an agreement with Tommy wright who is coaching or managing that we would play a friendly and once Pearce had used all his subs he had to come on himself. He still has it in him apparently.

----------


## alkalinetrio

wicked haha i would have loved to see that! well done england today only got see half of it other half had driving lesson lol

----------


## Katy

Im surprised all our Liverpool fans havent commented on the Derby. Oh yeah maybe because the Toffees won. Was it 3 - 0. 

We have reading tonight.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah that liverpool fan seems quiet! lol well done the toffees :Big Grin: 

arsenal just cant seem to get the ball in the net they all seem to want to pass to one person henry if they shot more we wud score more we miss pires for that rosisky is a shooter and that new bloke is aswell start of with them and i think we will have something

----------


## pookie1968uk

cant quite bring myself to talk about it sorry! it is too raw still!!
i was so disappointed they lost and my close friends who are evertonians have really rubbed it in!

----------


## alkalinetrio

its been a bad start for the 3 of us man city, arsenal and liverpool haha but im convinced arsenal will get better

----------


## Katy

That was the most typical City game i ever saw last night. I knew we would lost. We had all the possesion and shots but the goals dont seem to come. Richards threw a hissy fit when he was subsituted to bring on trabelsi for his debut. Psycho left Hamann onm the bench when Useless cluadio Reyna was playing and did absolutly nothing then there goal came from a sloppy free kick that wasnt even a free kick. To top it all off Ousmane Dabo got a straight red for and high elbow challenge which led to a chant of You Ben thatcher in disguise. All in all not a good game.

----------


## alkalinetrio

didnt like the person who scored the goal go down when the ball went in cause of migrane? have u got a season ticket for man city?

----------


## Katy

Yes, he sort of banged heads with Richards and the ball went in the net all his teammates were going to hug him and he just lay there on the floor, it was quite funny.

I do have a season ticket, usually go with my dad.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i KNOW liverpool will get better!!!!!!!!!! 
well i hope so anyway!!
PSV Eindhoven to get past tonight, come on liverpool!!!!

----------


## Katy

Forgot it was champions league tonight. Who do Chelsea play is it Werder Bremen, i think Ashley Cole is going to start. Does anyone know if Blackburn have won a goal yet.

----------


## pookie1968uk

yes you are right about chelsea and no, blackburn have yet to score a goal!
im off now to watch liverpool!

----------


## alkalinetrio

ballacks penalty now thats how to take one maybe england should take note! 

woooo looking forward to arsenal game tonight but argueing with my dad about which game to watch cause both on sky he wants manchester utd v celtic cause hes a rangers fan and wants to see celtic lose lol

----------


## Katy

lol, sounds like my sort of fan except ill be wanting the reds to lose. Theres nothing that makes me happier. 

Speaking to someone today and they reckon Man City will be relegated by christmas without scoring a goal. Its going to be one of those season.

----------


## Bryan

My Dad is over the moon with the local team Aston Villa at the moment

no defeats yet and they are in 5th place (correct me if im wrong) just shows what a new chairman and manager can do... quite amazing really

lets hope the boys in claret and blue keep this up for the rest of the season!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i use to go out with a bird from birmingham she was well a birmingham supporter and i was round hers and everyone was cheering on birmingham against aston villa so to just muck about i was cheering on aston villa and astona villa end up winning 3-1 so they wernt to happy and i thought ill rub it in there face "your going down" sort of stuff lol:P so my bird punched me in the arm lol only muck about tho lol

im well glad over arsenals win last night brilliant goal from rosicky only got see half the match tho had to watch that on news lol my parents end up having party so switched tv off and turned music on half way through lol

----------


## Katy

Good win last night for the Arsenal in the CL. Pity Celtic couldnt get that 3rd goal. 

I just wish Martin  o neil had come to City not Villa, Theres always we have Darius Vassell to throw back in my uncles face he was gutted when he left the villa. We have an ongoing rivalry you see.

----------


## Katy

Flipping heck, how typical is it for french Tony to score on his debut for newcastle in the uefa cup. He never scored for us. Typical. 

Just looked at the discipline table, City are joint top with guess who, Yep you got it Blackburn. That meas the fair play route is out.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well its liverpool v chelsea and man united v arsenal this weekend. what do you think the results will be?
of course i'd love to see liverpool beat chelsea again but what are their chances after their recent displays?
what about arsenals chances against a good man united side at the mo?

----------


## Katy

Ill go for a north West Double for the grand slam this weekend. The pool and its hard for me to say but United. 

We have Blackburn. 

I think Everton Wigan should be a good game at the weekend, Kilbanes debut against his old club, should be interesting.

----------


## alkalinetrio

curse you cornet curse you hahaha have faith arsenal will deliver

i cant wait for the game bring it on who manc city got?

----------


## alkalinetrio

well im a very happy chap :Big Grin:  we deserved that win!

bring it on! and damn chelsea why cudnt it be a draw lol going to be a good season this year :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

a draw, i wanted a win                   ! lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol nah never want the scousers to win:P come on dawn u know u want to support arsenal:P

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh dear, another loss for liverpool! where is the team that beat chelsea at the beginning of the season and why does rafa keep putting crouch on the bench when the others cant manage a goal?

----------


## Katy

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:  

I give up with City that game was for the taking, when will they learn not to slot the ball past nicky weaver. Its the other goal we want to score in. 
Never thought id say it but thank god for Joey. 

Were going down, I can see it now. 

placed very nicely above relegation and i cant see us moving out of it.

----------


## Katy

Anyone with me when i suggest Psycho is going to be the first gaffer to leave. 

Cant believe we lost to chesterfield Nightmare. 

Im in for a long hard season. Beware there will be lots of moaning going on in this thread.

----------


## alkalinetrio

awww when is next draw for next round? be good to see who arsenal have  :Big Grin: 

yeah but i reckon give time manc blue will pull through i really dont know who will get sent down this year sheff have good team when they try and watford just cant seem to score haha

----------


## Katy

Im not sure when the draw is, ill have to find out.

I hope we dont get relegated, west ham on saturday hope its not Bowyer V Barton in the midfield that could be a very interesting boxing match. 

Well done on beating Man U. I hate them it made my day.

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh it felt good beating man utd hate them to cant wait till my cuz gets back of holiday wind him up hes manc utd fan!

i see arsenal have west brom in carling cup :Big Grin:

----------


## pookie1968uk

phew, liverpool beat spurs today and it sounded a really good game. thats two wins out of two so maybe we are back to winning ways!

----------


## pookie1968uk

good wins for arsenal and man city too,  alkalinetrio and cornetgal!!!!
lets hope newcastle beat everton tomorrow!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

well done arsenal woooooo cant wait for highlights tonight a gallas goal then og then a henry wooooo shud be good :Big Grin: 

i heard risse scored a good goal for liverpool!

mancs beat west ham something is wrong with west ham at the moment there new plan of a new erea with the argies aint going to well!

anyone watching hightlights tonight on bbc1?

----------


## Katy

WE FED THE GREEK!!!!!

about time two. Just got back from the game, cracking day out. Chelsea head back to the top and Arsenal had a good win against Sheffield, there are next home game. West ham have gone right off the boil, we even sung can we play you every week and that doesnt happen very often. Ishmeal Miller had a cracking run must have been length of the field. I am so happy its unbelievable. 

Ill be watching the highlights. Gallas showed the reason Arsenal signed him i see. Also Spurs have gone off the boil as well. It was a good day for all our teams WELL DONE!!!!!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

watch manc city game saw that mullin and richardson or wotever there names are they seem really good and there young aswell

----------


## Katy

Yeh Micah Richards is a great young talent, he was marking Walcott when he came on against us and there wasnt much between them Richards had him covered. There was times yesterday when he was playing full back and the winger role as Old timer Sinclair was no where to be seen, (see im a typical city fan even when we win i can still find something to moan about)  I think that City and Arsenals Youth systems are the best in the league, with us producing the likes of Joey Barton, Micah Richards, Stevie Ireland, Shaunny Wright Phillips and Arsenal producing Van Persie etc. I think its good when the youth are strong.

----------


## alkalinetrio

arsenal got porto tonight wooo anyone watching any games?

----------


## Katy

Jsut watched a bit of the Arsenal game, thought Eboue was crocked then he came and was running around again. Cramp i guess. Walcott looks in Good shape on the wing. You reckon arsenal can get to the final this year and go one better than last year or are you not thinking about that yet. 

 Damn Man United beating Benfica.

----------


## Johnny Allen

as A Man United fan I myself will admit Benefica out played us in the first half, but 3 points was a fantastic result for United, I thought we would be lucky to claim a draw.

----------


## Katy

Benfica were unlucky to lose they had a lot of possession. United did do well though, even though it is terrible hard to say. 

I forgot to say how proud i was of Bolton for finally breaking David James clean sheets. Its about time he let a goal in, as he let plenty in when playing in the north.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i enjoyed last nights game go arsenal :Big Grin:  i hope chelsea lose tonight and the scousers lol i hate them both more then i hate the mancs lol COME ON!!!

----------


## Katy

I think Arsenal are like City in away, they hate everyone apart from there own team.

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha since you went to the city match im guessing you saw fan of the month or wotever its called he was on sundays highlights lol

i hate scousers cause they think there the "great ones" who end up winnning by luck! and chelsea well there just well i cant say the word but im guessing u can guess it haha

anyone watching games tonight?

----------


## pookie1968uk

cant watch the games as i dont have sky sports channels :Sad:   they havent even got hightlights of the games on the other channels which is quite unusual.
at least liverpool manages to hold on for a win after being 3:0 up! :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

i didnt watch any games. 

I ddi see the fan of the season i think it was for last season, he was at the ground. He has tattoos of like Goater 10 on his back, and theres a picture of his bdroom being like a City shrine with millions of shirts and things.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah hes from irland i think haha yeah he had tattoes and tattoed autographs aswell lol funny you see him on cam going "SIT DOWN" to the bloke in front lol

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh i so hope that man city can beat everton tomorrow, wipe the smiles of their annoying faces!!!!!!!!!
come on man city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

Youe asking alot there arent you. I dont think City wil lbe able to beat the toffess especially not at Goodison. Alos since Stuart Pearce claims AJ is like a new Linker so that means hes bound to score a hat trick.

----------


## pookie1968uk

> Youe asking alot there arent you. I dont think City wil lbe able to beat the toffess especially not at Goodison. Alos since Stuart Pearce claims AJ is like a new Linker so that means hes bound to score a hat trick.


well i can live in hope that they can do it!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

No one wants them to do it more than me. I think the only way we have a tiny chance is if Samaras is on Form and young Ish Miller has a game like his debut.

----------


## Katy

Get in 1 -1 will do fine for me away at Everton. Glad we got a draw as i hate Everton. Didnt want them the satisfaction of taking three points off us. It was all looking gloomy them Micah struck again. 

Hey Micah your so fine score a goal in added time hey Micah

Good old Joey managed to disgrace himself i hear. I think its a long going fued with Everton, he moonied at the fans when he left the pitch. 

Only bad news in Ousmane Dabo has ligament damage so he will be out for a while.

----------


## alkalinetrio

wey arsenal won there game saturday so im happy and liverpool lost and chelsea drew wooo must have been my birthday:P

----------


## alkalinetrio

good score for arsenal its a shame man utd and chelsea had to win still not much in it at moment which is good :Big Grin:  woooo liverpool 1-1 gutted lol what was man city score if they played?

----------


## Katy

0 - 0. Very boring game against Sheffield. Joe Hart played in net though and he was quite good. I was really nervousi for him as hes only a kid, well 19 but thats still a kid. We were crap like really bad i cant believe how awful we were watching the highlights, but it was a great atmosphere as always just a pity the football was its usuall standard. 

What dod you make of Cheslsea with both Cech and Cudichini ending up in Hospital. Mouriniho overreacting as usually i see, Cech "Lucky to be alive" . 

Good score for Arsenal. I know what you mean i cant believe united came back, We had it on in the gorund all the fans cheering for Wigan not that it did much good.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i don tthink the one on cech was on purpose

i feel sorry for my mate he supports charlton lolim half drunk btw so i probly mite not make very much sense but bolton u watch game tonight lol

----------


## Johnny Allen

Hurrah Man United still top. Mourniho was out of order to claim Hunt deliberately set out to harm Cech, there was no intention whatsoever.

----------


## Katy

he was just unlucky to have been that hurt. hunt showed no intention it was pure unlucky. I think hilarious in net should be funny for their champions league game midweek. haha. 

Yeah your mate must be feeling it, Charlton arent doing to good since the legend that was Alan Curbishly left the valley.

And damn Man United still top. Dreading derby day.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah it was'nt deliberate!

all i got to say is we was robbed that was no way handball

----------


## Katy

I didnt see but from the reaction the refs decision was poor. 

wenger and Henry are fuming.

----------


## alkalinetrio

ill give you a link to watch it on   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe-uAWNlrxQ[/ame]

you can see it hit hes chest haha and i cant help laugh at commantary bloke "offside offside"

----------


## Katy

Oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!

What happened today, The Mancs were a disgrace. I cant believe it. 

Wigan 4 - 0 City. 

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

I give up with Psycho as well, he has no tactics, the formation was all over the shop, hes spent god knows how much on 2 strikers who look like theyd be better off in a circus the amount of errors they made, then he has the nerve to come on and say things will improve, injurys blah blah *******blah. 

I think its time for him to walk. As for everyone else, Wheres Wardle Tuert Mcintosh. 

I give up.  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## alkalinetrio

wooooo 4-0 win that was a good game:d we deffinatly are the best passing time! and another lost for the scousers woooooo hooooooooooo shame it was man utd who won tho lol

yeah wigan played well manc city looked bad! 

im playing new football manager 2007 game at mo in 5th place at mo lol

----------


## Johnny Allen

Man United back at the top, HURRAH.

----------


## Katy

Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out
Staurt Peace Out

do you get my drift. come on Psycho i think its time you walked. Ive stuck up for him up to now but Saturday was a joke. In January if hes still here, hed best not get any money. We dont need any more useless players. he bought enough of them in the summer. 

quote of theyear. 
"Corradi has had 13 different clubs and has always struggled finding the net" Typical sounds about right why he joined city, The other hopeful transfers are out injured as there all over retirement age. 

Enough of my whinging. 

What did we think of Jermaine Defoes biting incident. I myself found it quite funny.

----------


## alkalinetrio

bet he wish he ate before the game now:P

man utd wont last at top there lose more or draw more games round december time! come on the arsenal

----------


## Katy

united are playing at the miunute in th cup against crewe who have had a goal dissallowed for offside. 

COME ON CREWE. 

Whesterfield knockd out the hammers as well. At least we were nt the only ones they could beat. Someone sign that caleb folan. hes ace.

----------


## Katy

misley middlesborough in the prem tonight. I think it will be a boring 0 0 draw either that or they steal it in the final minute. 

Hope our bad luck doesnt continue.

----------


## alkalinetrio

bloody crap score at weekend :Sad:  we shud have scored more oh well im still comfident we will win :Big Grin:  im well addicted to football maanger into my 3rd season 2nd season won league cup and champions league i rule haha came 3rd in prem and lost fa final! but just for you ill cheer on mancs tonight

----------


## Katy

yay we won, it must have been your support. 

Good old Dunnie hay, you can always relay on him in a crisis. To be honest though boro were not up to much. It got a bit tense at the end as well Maccaroni hit the post twice then Vassell did the same at the other end. I twas a good game though.

----------


## alkalinetrio

last nights arsenal game was very frustrating we just cudnt get it in the goal grrrr haha we shud have won by loads amount of chances we had

----------


## Katy

City have that problem each week, finding the net. I know how frustarting it is. 

At least united lost, haha.

----------


## alkalinetrio

did you see any of the chances we had? 2 open goal chances were mentle! we was all over them lol yeah i know man utd lost woo

----------


## Katy

we had arsenal syndrome yesterday we must have hot the bar and the post and the crossbar and the side netting numerous times yet we still managed to lose to charlton. Our away for is so bad its untrue. we havent won away since Villa in February then before that it was flaming Charlton last december. It needs sorting. We had the chances just failed to finish. I think Trabelsi was a good signing for us glad he didnt join you guys a few years ago. And Beasleys injured again, the poor little dude colided with Carsen and got completly clattered. Bring on Newcastle. 

Looking forward to the ARsenal game actually im going to watch it/

----------


## alkalinetrio

this is why i hate watching league games against london rivals it makes me angry haha i want to smash some tea cups or something bloody west ham scum throwing coins at players we should have had a penalty arghhhh oh well we will pull back cant wait for julio baptista to come back hes got strength and skill we need

----------


## Katy

i had a feeling you would nt be too happy. Wender and Pardews antics made me laugh though. Squaring up to each other on the sideline. 

And to top it all off for you Spurs are beating chelski.

----------


## Katy

Whey, John Terrys been sent off for Chelsea, what a game this is turning out to be.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i see them beating chelsea a good thing cause that way the points aint changed for arsenal and chelsea and we still have a game in hand! i know tottenham our biggest rivals we will beat them next month and chelsea:P

----------


## Katy

hehe, i keep seeing wengers little babyish moment on the touchline i gets funnier everytime you see it. Also what did you make about this weekends 2 p throwing. I mean that fan could have at least done a pound coin or at least something that would hurt a bit.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well done southend!!! knocking man united out of carling cup!!!!
best thing to happen in ages!!!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> well done southend!!! knocking man united out of carling cup!!!!
> best thing to happen in ages!!!!!!!!!


wow really?! my dad will be pleased!

----------


## alkalinetrio

oi no coins shud have been thrown at van persie :Big Grin:  haha woooo manutd went out and arsenal went through :Big Grin:  got liverpool this weekend

----------


## Katy

According to Addebeyor it said in the paper he reckons that if you lot beat the scousers then your back in the title race. We got NCastle at home. It should be a win as our home form has been great we are yet to conceede. 

Its odd how united fans go quiet up here when something like getting knocked out the cup by Saaaathend.

----------


## alkalinetrio

get in there 3-0 arsenal come on :Big Grin:  got chelsea and tottenham next month 2 vital games :Big Grin:  might try go to atleast one of them!

----------


## pookie1968uk

ive braved it on here after our thrashing from arsenal. whyam i not suprised it happened! we play average most of the time then wonder why we cant win the big boys!

----------


## Katy

Cant believe Dowies been sacked. Doesnt look good for pearce as his form is probably worse. 

dont worry about the pool they play us soon so your bound to get a cricket score there.

----------


## Katy

its half time and the mighty bluies are 3 0 up against a poor poor Fulham. I dont mind though. Come on the BLues!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

pnats spoke to soon, Fulham pulled on back, forst goal we have conceded at home. COME ON CITY, they cant lose it here. 

I hate these early kick offs.

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh dear, liverpool just get worse! i was really hoping for a good result against middlesborough but still no away win! our league position is getting embarrassing!

----------


## Katy

we play you at anfield next weekend. Not looking forward. 

The pools away form is nearly as bad as ours i htink yours is only worse as our 1 away goal came from Open play and yours was from a penalty/

----------


## alkalinetrio

our home games are crap keep drawing getting anoying i dont think we will win it but ill be happy to atleast finish 2nd in front of chelsea lol 

wooo champions league game tonight come on arsenal

----------


## pookie1968uk

well done celtic!!!!!!!! what a fantastic goal they scored against man united! i was so made up man united lost!!!!!!! yeah!!!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

im a rangers fan on my scotch side so i wanted celtic to lose and plus fergy was a rangers man so was supporting man utd for game last night! 

woooo 3-1 arsenal walcott played a goodern when he came on and glad baptista scored for us

----------


## Katy

Walcott is great, our boy wonder (danny Sturridge) has been out with a hip problem but im hoping pearce will realise that wenger has the right idea playing the youngens not oaps which is what our squad looks like. 

united fans are really sore losers. they have been whinging non stop since the defeat.

----------


## Katy

flaming Stevie Gerrard, Liverpool really did not deserve that win, Poor defensive error cost us three. points.

----------


## pookie1968uk

hurray for steven gerrard thats what i say! we so needed those 3 points.

----------


## Katy

yeah but your still the same as us, with the travel sickness bug, i dont get how liverpool can be so good at anfield like City are at COms but put them somewhere else and all shape gets lost. It was dissapointing for us as we good have got something from that game. Reyna played well and so did dunne and Onoha for us. Really pleased nedums back as he has been out since jan.

----------


## pookie1968uk

> yeah but your still the same as us, with the travel sickness bug, i dont get how liverpool can be so good at anfield like City are at COms but put them somewhere else and all shape gets lost. It was dissapointing for us as we good have got something from that game. Reyna played well and so did dunne and Onoha for us. Really pleased nedums back as he has been out since jan.


i really dont know what has happened to liverpool away form.  we have never been so bad away from home and also we are known for having a really good defence but that has let far too many goals in of late. yes we won yesterday and i was pleased, but we were at home and prob should have scored more goals.

----------


## alkalinetrio

we cant stilll beat bolton at home arghhh haha arsenal title chase has faded im not happy but hey were above liverpool and tottenham so im happy again now lol

----------


## pookie1968uk

that was a bad result for arsenal. having some mixed results this season, but hey, who am i to talk with liverpools results!!

----------


## Katy

it must be the north west, you dont seem to do very well up here,

*sings* theres only one Joey Barton one Joey Barton One Joey Barrrrrrrrrton. 

only joking. 

Tell what im gutted about flaming sibierski the goal machine up at the toon when he played for us he was so bad. Also who else saw james hair yesterday.

----------


## pookie1968uk

very good night for man city last night, ok night for liverpool but we should have won. bad night for arsenal, what is happening there at the mo?

----------


## Katy

i know, darius vassel did his favourite hobby score against his former club. Im so happy with the lads. Sylvain Distin is a blue is a blue is a blue, ahat a goal by the french man. The goal celebrations get more and more interesting. Looks like that traqvel sickness of ours could be on the up.

----------


## alkalinetrio

and ours cud be on the down starting to get a crap away scores! but got tottenham this weekend going to watch it cant wait for it :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Arsenal are 1 up at the minute. Keep it up lads. 

WE dont play till monday night Watford at home. Dont know what ill do this after noon without the football, guess ill have to see if theres any rugger on the box. I tink Llanethli could be playing sale at some point today.

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yes 3-0 get in there and chelsea next week lol my birds a chelsea fan so were going pub to watch it should be fun

----------


## pookie1968uk

great score for liverpool yesterday too, an away win at last. bellamy actually looked like a decent footballer!
and we have drawn arsenal in the next round of the FA cup! oh dear, should be interesting

----------


## Katy

should be interesting, we have wednesday away. I think it will be tough, as City dont have a very good record in the cup. 
Im off to the game tonight, its freezings and raining. Great football weather NOT!!!! They d best win as im going to all this effort.

----------


## Katy

Clattenburg is the owrst ref in the history of bad refs. I have never seen so appuling decisions in my entire life. He must have left his red card at home as thats the only explnationion i can think of for not sending of francis for elbowing Barton in the head or the guy that did the same thing to Joey about 20 minutes later.

----------


## alkalinetrio

its like scouser year for arsenal already played everton twice and liverpool once and we still got to play liverpool 3 more times and everton once! come on arsenal beat those portons

----------


## Katy

How come you are playing them so many times. 

Not looking forward to Saturday. I cant believe they have only given City 3000 seats. Its not like they need the space themselves is it. 

Look out for the sign that says "the mancunian end" it should be held by the away fans.

----------


## alkalinetrio

carling cup and f.a cup and prem haha

we got chelsea sunday come onnnnnnn lol hope we dont lose ill never hear end of it from my bird my cuz is coming to watch in hes man utd shirt cheering on arsenal to beat chelsea haha hes going to that match against man city

----------


## Katy

lucky united is all i can say. That win was not at all deserved Poll was a complete idiot. We made 3 mistakes which cost dearly. I hope Nicky Weaver isnt that badly injured. I thought it couldnt get any worse and corradi got sent off. The chants was good though. City sung all game. The best Fans in the World.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i must say essiens goal was a great one damn them and we was winning 1-0 now 1-1 :Sad:  got a game on wednesday our game in hand come on arsenal

----------


## pookie1968uk

another great win for liverpool on saturday! 8 goals in 2 games. hope we can keep it up, especially with those matches coming up with arsenal!! lol!
i would have loved to see man city beat united but alas it wasnt to be lol!

----------


## Katy

it wasnt to be. The ARsenal play Wigan tonight dont they. should be a good game. 

Aparently Joey Barton might be called up for the next England friendly. Good article in the paper about how he wont get that good reception as he offended a load of players after the world cup. Nice on Joe is all i can say.

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol ill rather have man utd win the prem then chelsea i hate them with a passion hahaha

we got liverpool soon in carling cup accturly next week on 19th come onnnnnnnnnn arsenal got portsmouth this weekend aswell going up against cambell

----------


## Katy

i doubt Campbell will get a bad reception, as he didnt really leave in Cashley cole circumstances. Pompey really have been the surprise team so far this season. I doubt they will be able to keep it up. Curbs has got a good opening game with the hammers. Man u. Couldnt ask for more of a challenge.

----------


## alkalinetrio

good result for hes first game lol we should have won that game :Sad:  damn pompey now liverpool have gone above us! tut guess we will have to beat liverpool in carling cup:P

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh yes! third in the premiership and in good form too! roll on the cup ties lol lol!

----------


## Katy

i wont mention the spurs game, ill just set me off on another rant how Pearce should be sacked if that is the turd a premiership footballer produces on 30 000 a week. Samaras 6 million, the biggest joke i have ever heard.

----------


## pookie1968uk

what a shame, the game was cancelled because of the fog! have to wait a bit longer to see if we can knock arsenal out of the cup! i must say, i dont live too far from liverpool and the fog is very thick in this area.

----------


## Katy

I know im in Manchester and it was pretty thick up here but much worse in Liverpool. It looked really funny on Sky Sports new. You couldnt see the half way line from the goalposts

----------


## alkalinetrio

i loved it when they went on the players cud play cause they cud see but they seemed to forget footballs about the fans the whole point of football is entertained so if the fans cudnt see properly it wudnt be worth it haha

----------


## alkalinetrio

joey bartons face cracks me up when you see hes face when hes relised hes been red carded haha!  wooooooo 6-2 to arsenal good game :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

he is such a plank, and yesterday h e was yellow carded, for stealing the ball. 

Stevie Ireland go his first goal, im so pleased for him. I love boxing day football, Match of the day was Fab. Chelsea and Reading was highly entertaining. Pleased we got the win as 2 points of the relegation zone was to close to comfort, at least theres a bit of breathing space. 

What about Alan Pardew going to Charlton. Its a real Manager roundabout down south.

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha it felt soooo good when i saw ashley cole kick the ball at essien then went in for a own goal! felt soo good *holds back tears of enjoyment* lol wey well who wud have thought gilberto score 7 goals already this season haha :Big Grin:  who man city got next?

----------


## Katy

The hammers at Upton Park. Chelseas back for seem awful poor without Terry, i hear he had hios back surgery and will be out for a month looks like he will return february. 

Also Chelsea need to keep there grubby little mits of Micah, I really really hope he doesnt leave to go to them, youd hope hed have learnt if he wants football City is where he is going to get. Id much rather see the back of Sylvain Distin as its obvious he wants to leave and use the money to by a decent winger as the backs are pretty strong with Micah Nedum Richard and we have Matt Mills as well in the background who seems ok. 

Who have Arsenal got next. I would much prefer them to win the title that united. I watched one of the games on the telly i thinkthey were playing Watford and i think Arsenal play the nicest football in the premiership.

----------


## alkalinetrio

thats cause we play the ball around not just kick it up the field! whole point of football is entertainment all chelsea do is kick ball up pitch and hope for the best lol! erm we got sheff utd then charlton then i think liverpool fc not sure about that one week after that got them in carling cup i think lol

----------


## Katy

You play Liverpool an awful lto dont you. We have west Ham today, followed by Everton on New Years day at our place and then sometime soon we have Sheff wednesday in the FA cup. I think that game will be a tough game. 

Injurys and suspensions dont really help us today but we cant use that as an excuse. Without Barton i hope that Micah is fit so he can take over the central midfield role with Ireland.

----------


## pookie1968uk

spurs for us today, we have so got to win this game after our blackburn result. looking forward to our matches against arsenal, as long as we win!!!!!

----------


## Katy

oh yeah, that was a bit out of the blue wasnt it, blackburn winning, its 7th v 8th isnt it. Liverpool fans were on Soccer AM this morning and they reckon its an easy win for the pool.

----------


## Katy

get in. Back to Back wins. thats not happened since October 2005. Im so Happy. Super Sub DaMarcas Beasley scored the winner with 12 minutes to go they were tense minutes ill tell you. glad we back to winning ways. I think Everton will prove tough oppostion on New Years Day especially after there good win today. 

Chesea drop points again and United go 6 points clear. THats not good for Mourinihos men.

----------


## alkalinetrio

bad day for arsenal we just cudnt control the ball today

----------


## Katy

What happened. Jagielka must have played a blinder. There must be sopmething missing if you cannot score against a midfielder playing in net.

----------


## alkalinetrio

he played alright i know we should have scored but just cudnt get ball in the net lol bring on chalrton

----------


## Katy

Is that tomorrow? 

west Ham seem to have sunk, what happened to the great old curbs. 6 0 against Reading is appauling. I think Eggert might be regretting sacking Pardew. At least they didnt lose that badly. 

City, 3 wins on the bounce. Im gobsmacked. I really cant believe it. Some of the songs between the Everton fans and us today were so funny. Dont think i can repeat them on here. Bit naughty. 3 Wins without Joey, what does that tell you. Hes pants and we dont need him. 

Sick of the media as well printing crap. Micah Richards to Chelsea a done deal, my backside. Its a load of rubbish according to Psycho.

----------


## alkalinetrio

he shouldnt go there once terry is back he wudnt get a chance chelsea dont know how to raise there youth so busy on buying other teams players

yeah its 2moz arsenal v charlton

yeah something is wrong with west ham somehow

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean. Its not fair on the players, or the likes of Jim Cassell, who is the person in charge of the academy. Why should he try and produce good players for the first team, when as soon as they get there Chelesa think they can just buy them as they have the financial capabilitys. Pearce said yesterday, that they could buy everyone they wanted and fold football clubs and hes right. I know stuart has said if the Board sell Micah then he will resign as he has already said he wants to keep. 

Theres not been any movement in the transfer window so far.

----------


## pookie1968uk

wow liverpool did amazing against bolton and what a great win for man city especially as it was against everton!!!! man city difinitely seem to be getting it together a lot more.

----------


## Katy

I just hope we can keep it up. And without Barton as well, what does that tell you. 

4 0 wasnt a bad result for the gunners against Charlton, and Villa Held Chelseas to the 0 0 draw.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i was so made up that chelsea drew as we are only 8 points behind them and it does seem possible to catch them up now.

----------


## Katy

it is possible i think. Its stil pretty open anything can happen. 

TIs FA CUP weekend next saturday / sunday. Im really looking forward.

----------


## pookie1968uk

so am i except that we have arsenal and they can be so difficult to beat.

----------


## Katy

WE have Sheffield Wednesday and they look difficult to beat. LOL. I have a feeling they might do a Chesterfield to us.

----------


## alkalinetrio

cant wait till f.a cup games shame ive got a flu while watching it tho :Sad:  still nice excuse not get out of bed and mum bring me drinks:P

----------


## Katy

I hope your feeling better soon.

I just hope we can beat Weednesday, they seem to be in good form. If we can get a run going like we managed last year it would be great. Its a pity West Ham Beat us in the Quarter Final. Damn Pearce for Playing Samaras when he was injured./

----------


## alkalinetrio

how long samaras been at city for? your in the top half of the table now arnt you! i hope bolton bloody lose!

that team colchester seem to be doing well in championship imagin them in prem they got well small stadium lol

----------


## Katy

A year now, he came last January from Heerenveen. Yeah, we are 10th now it jsy shows what 3 games can do, and what a different they can make. I think we are a point behind Reading. 

I saw that Colchester were doing well, It would be great to see Bolton lose i hate them, Flaming Nico Anelka haunting us, and i hate Diouf as well, but so does everyone. 

Im looking Foward to Macc Chelsea, there was a comparason in the MEN about the price of there bench and Squads,  it should be a good game. Ince is looking forward anyway.

----------


## Katy

Its FA Cup weekend  I love it. Ive planned my day around it. going to listen to the Macc game later. I have a bit of a soft spot for them now as there quite local and they have been in the papers alot after the dire start they made. I would drop my beloved City for them but i keep an eye out for there results.

----------


## alkalinetrio

macc the one whos playing chelsea? wooooooooooooooooo come on arsenal beat them scousers:P over these past few days even the people who hate arsenal want them to win cause no one likes liverpool haha i find it quite funny

theres game on soon on bbc wooo come on

----------


## Katy

Yeah, there playing Chelsea, i remeber last year cheering for Liverpool as they played Man United as i hate united but i hate Liverpool more than Arsenal so ill be cheering for the gunners today. I was gutted when Pool won the final last year. 
Tamworth are playing inthink against Norwich.

----------


## pookie1968uk

funny but people i know want liverpool to win, even my evertonian friend because they all dislike arsenal lol!!! or maybe thats because he has liverpool players in his fantasy football league!!!!!!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

lol, thats a point i havent checked my fantasy team yet. 

Macc are 3 - 1 down to Chelsea, im not surprised as they are bottom of the league, and Chelsea are second top, ony 90 teams between them. Sheffield United are 2 down to Swansea and Norwich beat Tamworh 4 - 1 i think earlier. There team full of City rejects. Hucks, Crofty, Big Etuhu.

----------


## Katy

Well done Arsenal. Good win for them, Liverpool wont be happy. 

Looking forward for todays game until i read who was in Charge, Poll, the worst referee in the universt.

----------


## di marco

anyone who watched the arsenal/liverpool game, what was the whole protest thing at the beginning? my dad turned it on just after the start and it was saying something about a protest and he wondered what was going on?

----------


## pookie1968uk

well i thought i would come on here this morning to get all the stick out of the way today!
ok, so we lost, not much more i can say really! im sure a few of you will be celebrating this morning!

----------


## Katy

> anyone who watched the arsenal/liverpool game, what was the whole protest thing at the beginning? my dad turned it on just after the start and it was saying something about a protest and he wondered what was going on?



It was justice for the 96, they had truth banners and were singing "justice for the 96" who were the people who died in the hillsborough disaster which i think was 88 or 89. They wanted people to know the truth as the sun newspaper wrote that the liverpool fans were knicking the wallets from the people that were dead due to the crush in the stand. I think they want to be recognised they didnt do that,

----------


## Katy

City are trying to give me a heart attack, ehy cant they score, Come on Blues. Wednesday are pressuring its not good, there looking confident more and more. The commentry is Weaver saves WEavers Saves, Off the line. 
No wonder we are voted the 25th most stressful team to support.

----------


## alkalinetrio

weeeeey 3-1 who are ya who are ya lol:P bring on tuesday :Big Grin:  beat you then aswell :Big Grin:  1-1 man city game it finished didnt it? cant wait to see who we got 2moz :Smile:

----------


## Katy

yeah, replay on the 17 i think. 30 second lead was good feeling though. 

Poll was a plank though, he waited 5 minutes to get a replacement corner falg when there was a minute left to play and nerly abandoned the game.

----------


## pookie1968uk

> weeeeey 3-1 who are ya who are ya lol:P bring on tuesday beat you then aswell 1-1 man city game it finished didnt it? cant wait to see who we got 2moz


well we will see! maybe we will be able to get our revenge, who knows!!!!!!!

----------


## pookie1968uk

my only other small consollation by the way was the fact that everton got beat 4:1 by blackburn at home!

----------


## Katy

lol, we didnt have a consolation as ole guner solsjior did what he did best to win  the game for the reds.

----------


## alkalinetrio

thats all we need is bolton one of our worse teams to play! anyone like bolton here?  and come on arsenal 2moz night lol

----------


## Katy

I Hate Bolton, and more specifically Diouf, there are bogie team as well. We never do well against them ever. I remember beatin ghtem once when we were in Division 2 but other than that they always beat us. 

We have southampton if we beat sheffield in the replay. The replays at home so that is an advantage. 

Im looking forward tonight,

----------


## alkalinetrio

6-3 woooooooooooooooooooooo! no revenge for you then:P really good game :Big Grin:  now bring on the spurs

----------


## Katy

What a result, young side as well.The worst defeat at Anfield since 1930. Thats some acheivement.

----------


## pookie1968uk

very embarrassing having to come back on here after our 2nd defeat and with such a score too! i am a benitez fan but do question his tactics sometimes.

----------


## Katy

I think every manager has bad games. you should try being a City fan if you think 2 defeats is stressful. It will get better im sure. It was a great game for a neutral to watch. 

Talking of Bolton we have them away next game. I was going to go but the City fans are campaing and not going as the ticket prices are to high. It was in the paper.

----------


## pookie1968uk

phew! 3:0 is a good score. just glad we can still manage to win in the league! keeps us in 3rd position anyway! cough cough!

----------


## Katy

it is good, Watford are hard to beat even though they are not doing well, there a very big physical side. We are playing Bolton Its currently 0 0. Commentator reckons the tactics are bore the other team to death. We need a goal.

----------


## Katy

Blimey, Corradi and Barton have just bothed missed against an open net. Only City could have done that. Honestly. If we lose that or get a draw it will be there fault. Now the players are getting all irate and flying tackles in anyway with lots of bookings. I want to see that miss, its meant to be miss of the season.

----------


## Katy

we stay 10th in the table which is good. Glad that Liverpool and Arsenal won, especially Arsenal as it takes the pressure away as Blackburn are creeping up behind us. We need a win against them on Saturday and a win in the cup on Tuesday. 

Its Arsenal next away for us but i think they have changed the date.

----------


## pookie1968uk

we have chelsea next saturday which should certainly be interesting! lol! i wouls really love to beat them, it would put us quite close to them in the league.

----------


## Katy

I love it when anyone beats Chelsea, I am loving th way Mouriniho thinks this is pressure.

----------


## alkalinetrio

glad you drew against bolton wish you beat them tho means we get more points over them lol i dont trust that team  next 4 matches man utd, tottenham carling cup, bolton f.a cup then tottenham in carling cup for 2nd leg

----------


## Katy

the london derby in the FA cup will be a really good game. I hope we can beat sheff wed tomorrow as we have Southampton at home in the next round. I was gutted we didnt beat Bolton, Joey Bartons miss was horrific.

----------


## Katy

Get in there, bring on the saints. It was a great cup tie in the second half yesterday, and Vassells goal was amazing. It was his first goal in a year, which hasnt been against Aston Villa. I like that little stat. Apparently Bartons happy at City and doesnt want to go, i like the way he put the media straight.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i am very happy today!! what a win over chelsea we had today! we are getting nearer by the week and they are under a lot of pressure at the moment so who knows!

----------


## Katy

No terry equals no defence, Liverpool were all over them it was a great game. 

Did you see how many people were left in the City ground, i could count them on both hands. I did think that they would get booed off but that didint happen as there was no one left in the ground to do it. Blackburn were awful and we were just a disgrace. Pearce needs to sort it out, as it was terrible. Trabelsi did look match fit, sinclair was playing for his contract and on that performance probably wont be getting an extension, Dabo was always a mile behind play, i could go on but i dont want to bore you with all the details. It was bad enough having to sit through it.

The little dispute between Warnock and the reading guy at the Madejski was funny, that guy sure has a temper but yesterday was understandable. Gillespie only being on the pitch 10 seconds before getting a red card was like a Dickov statistic.

----------


## alkalinetrio

well im in a happy mood today beat man utd and 3 points closer to chelsea :Smile:  if u look at season this year and last year its much closer at this point this year then it was last year which is good and yay bolton lost 5-1 im sooo happy about that cost makes 5 points clear of them :Big Grin:

----------


## pookie1968uk

i must admit it was a good win for you, bit stuffy so late on but a win is a win!! either of us could easily go past chelsea now and that would wipe the smiles off their faces!

----------


## Katy

i couldnt believe it i thought that Arsenal had blown it but Henry had other ideas. You both had a good day, i wonder if there will be a day when results go all of our ways.

----------


## Katy

Chelsea through to the final. will it be spurs or the gunners? should be a good semi final clash.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i thought arsenal had had it yesterday when they had gone 2:0 down but they pulled it back. should be a good rematch.

----------


## Katy

what a game it turned out to be. That youth team is certinaly talented. Baptista really made up for his Own Goal in the second half with those two goals. It looks set for a goot return tie.

----------


## alkalinetrio

and its a home tie for 2nd leg which will be awesome wud love to get chelsea in final bet there play stronger team to our youths probly stil beat them with there defence haha

----------


## Katy

I tink he should stick with thr youth, they are showing they are capable. Especially with Chelseas defence as it is. 

we have southampton tomorrow, im dreading it, i can see the result now, Southampton 3 (BWP, BWP, BWP) Manchester City 0 It would be typical City I am trying to be positive but its not happeneing, especially after Blackburn. He has to drop Carradi, its like playing with 10 men permanetly, he does nothing.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i have not got much interest in this weekends games seens as we are not playing!!

----------


## Katy

lol, we are still playing fortunatly, not today though. I hate sunday games as it messes up my weekend schedule. This should be football time. 

Blackburn won 3 - 0 (boo) I really cant stick them. Also Boro are 2 - 2 i think, which is quite good as they were beating Bristol 2 - 0. Bristol have made a comeback. 
I really hope that City arent the upset of the weekend.

----------


## Katy

WEre still in the cup. were still in the cup. It was close though thought we had had it after 20 minutes and Kenwynne Jones scored as weaver was in No mans land. 

Preston North end away in the next round. It will be tough. What is it with 
Bolton and Arsenal they are one bogey team. 

Nice seeing BWP, didnt score that Hatrick thank God. Once a blue always a blue was the chant singing tound the ground. It was a great atmosphere as well even if there was only 26 000.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah i know we should have won that in 2nd half we applied a lot of pressure then
im nervous about away replay tho

----------


## Katy

definatly the second half Bolton ran out of steam, i thought thw youth of Arsenal could have done it again, you could tell the diferences between the average ages n the second half especially.

----------


## pookie1968uk

phew, i thought liverpool were going to lose their lead last night but we held on for another vital three points. we are two points behind chelsea now!
what is it with liverpool, they score great goals then always sit back content to let that be enough, then they end up letting goals in!

----------


## Katy

It never good that, but it was too late when west ham scored really its just adds unessecery pressure on the defence especially. You really are creeping behind Chelsea. 

Its tranfer deadline day, any deals been done yet, except Javier Mascerano. Hes gone to Liverpool hasnt he.

----------


## Katy

Aha, we have signed Michael Ball for an undisclosed fee, he must have impressed in training. Theres no others to report yet, apart from Song has joined Charlton on Loan from the gunners.

----------


## alkalinetrio

alle alle alle oi oi oi:P thats my adidalier chant haha by the way i might have spelt that wrong i can never remember how to spell hes name haha! nah he aint joined liverpool yet but i see west ham finaly brought mathew upson lol a ex gunner:P i may add haha yeah song went to charlton everyone wants arsenal players seb left for birmingham and muamba might leave for birmingham and we already sold anthony stokes lol we got middlesbough next bring it on love the name of there new player lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

and may i add that tots new defender rocha haha what a clearance that led to our goal any one see it? lol instead of kicking it he went all the way to the ground to try head it but mucked up lol

----------


## Katy

The youth have a well deserved place in the final, hope they win now. They have done so well. 

Cashley Coles knee looked bad, dont know how he did it, sort of fell over himself.

----------


## alkalinetrio

im delighted about that:P deserves it the traitor lol

----------


## Katy

lol, it looked pretty nasty Chelsea have had it rough with injuries. 

mido was nearly a city player last night, im, kind of glad spurs pulled out as i dont really rate him. Im a bit dissapointed we didnt get a striker in the window though. we really need one. also im a bit annoyed about Pearce having the under 21 job. Its not like he has really proven himself at City is it.

----------


## alkalinetrio

to be honest i think its great he got the job! and you dont have to buy players:P so hey the passions there i know he aint been doing manager job long but i reckon he will do good just looked at squad so many good players there but missing me damn this bad knee:P

----------


## Katy

I was tinking that but his track record aint to good when it comes to young players. I mean He gave Michael Johnson a change against Wigan and was the best man on the field yet we have never seen him since obvioulsy as he has to play his old age pensioners that he signed in the summer as otherwise its a waste of money.

----------


## Katy

Reading in an hour. 

Think it will be tough. I wonder if Ball will be given a debut. 

Cant believe Caleb Folan went to Wigan gutted, hed have been great in a light blue shirt.

Out bench looks pretty interesting. Theres a return for Sun Ji Hi. and young Danny Sturridge, (the next Walcott) lets hope its worthwhile hope he gets a few minutes.

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh no, that was 2 vital points dropped by us today in a game we should have won.

----------


## Katy

3 vital points we dropped, we were all over them, yet couldnt score. It had Typical City written all over it. Your old Man did all right, Hamann. he was quite good when he came on. Sturridge had 10 minutes. Samaras had a mare as per usual. so all in all a bad day at the office. Pearce needs to sort it out. We have played 15 home games in all competitions and failed to score in 7 of them. Thats a poor stat.

----------


## pookie1968uk

oooh yes i have just seen your score, not good at all. 
the worse thing for us is that chelsea got their 3 points so we have dropped behind them again and if arsenal win today they will be right behind us!

----------


## Katy

Wigan and everyone beneath us won Fulham etc. Were closing on relegation again !!! its not good. We cant go down.

----------


## Katy

Boro 1 - 1 Arsenal not a bad result considering Senderos was sent off and Arsenal had to play with 10 men being 1 0 down thanks to the penalty. 

Senderos for me is a liability, what ever game i see him in he makes too many mistakes.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i love senderos but that shudnt have been a penalty it was outside the box he is a good player he just needs more and more experience cause when hes good hes really good

----------


## Katy

Your right thats the only reason, hes not experienced enough. I used the same words "liability" to describe Richard Dunne, look at the man now, hes mega in defence. 

I think the england under 21 job should be full time, If pearce had any sense hed go on wednesday and not come back. Plus the board at City could not run a bath never mind a flipping football club. Why cant city buy a Lita, or a Roberts, Or McCarthy. Im not asking for flipping Henry just someone who can score a flipping goal. Who isnt a six foot liabilty afraid to net the ball.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well its liverpool v newcastle, man city v portsmouth on saturday, and arsenal v wigan on sunday. how do you think we will do?

----------


## Katy

ill go for a Gunners and pool win and a City loss.  :Crying:   :Crying:  

I have given up, i cant see us winning. we would be going down if there hadnt been a few lucky results along the way. 

If you look on You tube and type in samaras greek ronaldiniho you should see the video he was ace in holland. I think city have turned him pants. I dont know how hes gone so bad.

----------


## Katy

has anyone seen the Jose and his amazing technicoulired overcoat on  you tube. It must be last year but it is so funny. 

Im debating whether to buy the game in on premplus, there all tightwads round here and dont have it in any of the pubs, (its also Man united every as well) so ill have to decide. If we win its 7 quid well spent otherwise its a waste of money.

----------


## Katy

I cant believe we through it away, flipping Kanu, also how Dean didnt see that traore handball was a penalty is anyones guess, how else did it get punched away from Distins head. I bet Mendes hates playing against us although i think Joeys tackle on him wasnt intential. his boot just caught the back of his ankle. god goal from corradi though, im really pleased he scored. It was a pity we didnt get a point. were one place away from relegation. 

do you think well go down??

----------


## pookie1968uk

no i dont think you will go down. i think you have enough in you to stay up. but then again i could be wrong! we had a bad game too, and with arsenals win we are just about holding on to our third place. its so annoying, we can play so well one match and so bad then next, there is no consistency.

----------


## Katy

exactly City arei n the same position, just the wrong end of the table. I think its Pearce personally. Rumour has it a premiership manager will be sacked this week so heres hoping. I dont think he has a clue, at least with benitez its one bad game and a few good games. 

Arsenal were lucky, Paul Jewell is absolutly fuming he doesnt look happy at all. I think that Dowd should definitly awarded a penalty when flamini bought down Heskey. 

The worst thing is teams around us keep wining.

----------


## Katy

We are through to the quarter finals. Cant believe Arsenal got a reply against Blackburn, the lancashire teams really seem to be your bogie teams. 

Thought it was all over after PNE got the opener after 8 minutes, but we deserved to win in the end. What a screamer from Stevie Ireland.

----------


## alkalinetrio

nah i think we will beat them at there ground we was on a off day we have had so many games replys and stuff lol psv 2moz woo and if we beat black burn we got man city BRING IT ON:P

----------


## Katy

i knew it, i knew that wed have you in the cup. Thats the end of our run if you beat balckburn. I never expected us to get any further though. The quarters are a big acheivement for us considering our season and position in the prem.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well that put a smile back on my face, liverpool beating barcelona!! i know anything is still possible but we have put ourselves in the best position going into the next match!

----------


## Katy

what on earth did john Terry do last night, he just sort of fell to the ground. Liverpool did really well, coming from a goal behind to win at the nou camp takes some doing.

----------


## pookie1968uk

my friends son, who is an everton supporter, sent me a gloating text when we went 1:0 down then i find out later that everton lost last night to tottenham! oh that made my day! lol!
so arsenal or blackburn in the FA cup, how do you fancy your chances with either??

----------


## alkalinetrio

wasnt such a good night for us with psv but hard shot to stop i reckon we will win next game go through

----------


## Katy

I dont fancy my chances at all, i think that either team we will beat us especially as we are an away draw. I think the best i could hope for is a replay V Arsenal and bring them back to our place. 

Next weekends a big game for us V Wigan a RELEGATION BATTLE 6 pointer as there known. 

No footie today so ill have to make do with the six nations. The team have gone to Dubai, so that means a week in the sun, come back crapper than ever, Typical City. 

Whose going to win tomorrow, the gunners or Chelsea for the first piece of English Silverwhere, my moneys on Arsenal.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i couldnt pick between them. wouldnt like either of them to win it lol!!
just realised chelsea won it! oh well!

----------


## alkalinetrio

now that was a really good game was 50/50 match really entertaining tho and a nice little brawl at end

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean, i thought Arsenal were unlucky though, Drogba had other ideas. good to see Walcott score and the fight made it quite interesting. Felt for John Terry though, i heard he swallowed his tongue.

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh dear dear is that arsenal out of the cup!!!
sorry lol, couldnt resist!

----------


## Katy

I dont know if i like that or not considering we got the winner in the next round. I fancy my chances more against Blackburn though. 
Whos everyone got at the weekend.

----------


## pookie1968uk

man united for us!! oh dear, how are we going to do?! really really would love to beat them but we will see!

----------


## Katy

how could i forget. Its all people have been saying. We gop 12 points clear at the top. I said no you dont youve got to beat liverpool forst. At Anfield ! ! !. I have to say ill be cheering for the scousers.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Ryan Giggs is set to play his 700th game for Manchester United - will the Welsh Wizard celebrate with a goal against Liverpool tomorrow?

----------


## pookie1968uk

i really hope he doesnt lol! i think we have a good chance of beating them but lets just see!

----------


## Katy

Unlucky Liverpool, Not good for Man U losing Scholes for 3 games. well if one does punch another player you desreve a straight red. 

As for City, we are sunk. I know currently the teams below us are on worse points, but there showing a bit of fight. We did'nt not at all. It was embarrasing. Being taunted by Wigan fans about going down. We're right in the botom now. We have problems. None of them wanted it yesterday. Half of them must have still been in the departure lounge at Dubai airport. Pearce has to go if we have any chance of a survival this season.
Corradi yesterday was shocking. Why did pearce buy him, he has no pace no skill no passing ability. nothing. Its a disgrace. The impression is the minority are going to renew there season card. 
People were also saying that the players werent puting there all in due to the cup game on unday. If i were id drop the lot apart from the ones trying. Those being Michael Ball, Damarcas beasley, Stevie Ireland, and Emile Mpenza when he came. 
People also were'nt happy when the stewards wouldnt let them out at half time. Thats how bad it is. 

On a brighter note. Stockport County set a place in the history books. So there are some cheery people up here.

----------


## Katy

Come on everyone all together now

Were in the poo poo, the real poo poo. 

Whose going down to the championship with theblues then??

----------


## pookie1968uk

i was gutted with our result. i could understand if we had played badly but we played really well and then got the game stolen from us!
i never thought i would say this though but i would rather they win the premiership than whining Mourinho's Chelsea! i suppose man united are slightly the lesser of 2 evils!!!
man city are having such a bad time of it at the mo but i really hope they stay up. i have always had a soft spot for them and hope they dont go down. i still think they have enough in them to stay up though.

----------


## Katy

hopefully well stay up. 

I was gutted to. Id much rather see the pool beat united. I hate them with a vengence. 

Big game tonight. At least you have the goal advantage against Barca. Should be a good game.

----------


## pookie1968uk

was so glad we got through. just seen the draw for the next round and we have managed to avoid chelsea and man united so that is good. we have PSV in the next round and if we beat them we have the winners of the chelsea match for the semi finals!

----------


## Katy

i think you could go all the way again this year. I dont think PSV will be that hard to beat not after seeing them against Arsenal the last round. 

FA Cup on Sunday. Im working at the thearte im realy gutted. Flaming BBC.

----------


## alkalinetrio

ill do your job for ya katy :Big Grin:  since arsenal aint in it damn you blackburn we shud have beaten psv damn them oh well got the 2 scousers this month everton then liverpool might aswell stay up there lol

----------


## Katy

Well try and knock blackburn out the cup for you scott. It aint goinjg to happen but we can all dream. We have liverpool soon as well, we dont have good fixtures for a team in a relegation battle. Arsenal Chelsea, Liverpool, United, Spurs, Watford and Charlton. I think the only one we may win will be Villa at home as we usually beat them . I cant see any points from the remaining fixtures. Oh and we have boro as well but we never beat them either. 
My blackburn fan friends were all taking the mick today, they reckon 4 - 0 to blackburn. and i hate to say it i think it will be an anialation. 

Well want plymouth to beat Watford tomorrow, that would be good.

----------


## Katy

what an appauling game. It was awful. Pearce has got to go. The fans started singing your not fit to wear the shirt which i thinks terribly sad. Chelseas tomorrow. And to add to the clubs awfulness Bartons been arrested for assault and criminal damage.

----------


## Katy

we Won we Won We won we won. Yippeeeee. 

MPENZA THE HERO. 2 games 1 goal lets hope he can keep it up. 

No way was that hammers goal a goal.

----------


## alkalinetrio

ur last messages have gone from sad to happy haha weyy when do we play you again? we got everton 0-0 half time and we are still above liverpool who are ya who are ya

----------


## Katy

Andy Johnsons not you favourite person at the minute. That was really unlucky. I think we play you at your place on the 17th April. Its stupid now as theres an international break. THen Newcastle away for us.

----------


## pookie1968uk

man city did really well at the weekend, gives you something to celebrate for a change! cant say the same for liverpool, boring, boring, boring!

----------


## Katy

I know, a pity about Micah, i hope they dont force him at the England camp and then he hurts his calf again. Hes so solid for us. 

No footy htis weekend. Boring Boring International break.

----------


## pookie1968uk

great win for man city katy. i said they would do enough to keep up this year and im sure they still will. i will have to comment on liverpools fantastic win over arsenal too! brilliant goals from crouch. he should be one of the first choice strikers for england then maybe they would see more goals instead of the useless rooney!

----------


## Katy

I completly agree with you, Crouch showed he was the best English striker with those goals yet Rooney is still picked ahead of him. YOu certainly got Arsenal back for that cup defeat. Bet Wengers funming he usually is after a defeat. 

I cant believe it two wins in a row. The Charlton game will be a big one on Good Friday. That is a must win game. 

Man U certainly turned there 1 - 0 down at half time around. My mates a blackburn fan was really not surprised, she knew itwere only a matter of time. Looks a tight finish at the bottom of the table and the top for that matter, nothings certain yet.

----------


## pookie1968uk

wow there were a few surprise results today. losses for arsenal and man united. just a bit worried chelsea may over take man united. i dont like man u but like chelsea even less!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i need man u and chelsea to lose every match, and Liverpool to keep winning! No forgetting Arsenal to keep losing too, although we got 5 points on them at the moment.

----------


## Katy

What a bad day at the office, i agree JW id much rather see Liverpool win then Chelsea or United, but it would be great if United lost the title as the fans have been so smug up here, its sickening especially with us bein in the other end battle. Rios own goal was brilliant, i cant understand how he managed it. Van der Sar had a nightmare. 

City are still in trouble. We have Fulham today which we have to win but cant see it happening, with Villa and West Ham winning plus Charlton geting a point, leaves us sinking lower and lower.

----------


## pookie1968uk

> What a bad day at the office, i agree JW id much rather see Liverpool win then Chelsea or United, but it would be great if United lost the title as the fans have been so smug up here, its sickening especially with us bein in the other end battle. Rios own goal was brilliant, i cant understand how he managed it. Van der Sar had a nightmare. 
> 
> City are still in trouble. We have Fulham today which we have to win but cant see it happening, with Villa and West Ham winning plus Charlton geting a point, leaves us sinking lower and lower.


well man city did beat fulham with a fantastic win. liverpool play the 2nd leg of their champions league match tomorrow. we should be ok with a 3 goal advantage but you never know, nothing is ever certain!

----------


## Katy

yourll be fine, PSV arent exactly the best at the minute. I keep telling my self they miss Damarcus and Michael Ball ( doubt it but its nice to think that hehe) 

What a win for Man U last night 7 - 1 in any match is good. Even if i do hate them. 

I couldnt believe the Fulham result. They must be awful. Then its Liverpool at our place next.

----------


## Katy

Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring,Boring,Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring, Boring,Boring, Boring, City


And all together now

will we ever, Will we ever, Will we ever see a goooooal. 

The worst game ever, Pearce has got to go.

----------


## pookie1968uk

takes two to play an interesting game. i would have to say it was a disappointing result for liverpool as we would have been expected to win it. but boring game or not you did get a point which was better than 0! 
no surprises in the FAcup final then. i really couldnt care less about it and dont want either of them to win it!!

----------


## Katy

same here, surprise surprise who is in the final. The united fans are still whinging about something or other i heard to day. 

I know a points a point, but at the end of the day the 40 dd thousand sat in the stadium were bored. There was nothing exciting about it, hardly a shot on goal. When peter reid was our manager they sacked him when we were sixth in the league as the football was so bad. Pearce should have been shown the doos ages ago. Liverpool were bad, but at least they had a few shots on goal.

----------


## Katy

The arsenal tonight. at the new stadiums, we never won at highbury for like 75 years so i doubt this new staduim anything will change.

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol 3-1 wooo god i aint replied on here in ages! got driving test on monday everyone wish me luck and bring on the yids

----------


## Katy

good luck wih the driving test. 

cant believe we ony drew with Watford Joey Barton cam eon the radio afterwards slagging off the club and saying how awful it was. It was so true, still dont like him that much though. 

2 -2 in the London derby.

----------


## pookie1968uk

good result for us this weekend as we are now guarenteed champions league football next season. so now we can concentrate on this years champions league with chelsea on wednesday!!

----------


## Katy

I hope you win, then knock United out of the final. I'm really surprised no where has mentioned Bartons rant. I reckon he could be in trouble because of it.

----------


## pookie1968uk

> I hope you win, then knock United out of the final. I'm really surprised no where has mentioned Bartons rant. I reckon he could be in trouble because of it.


it is one of the sports headlines on the bbc sports page but i think they are reporting more on the possibility of a takeover bid for you.
believe me, i would love love nothing more than to beat man u in the final!!!!

----------


## Katy

It will be brilliant. I think your'll be ok though even though they got the 1 0 win at home. I think Anfiled Chelsea will struggle. 

Yeah the takeover is for 90 million and is from a former City fullback. Ray Ranson.

----------


## pookie1968uk

not a good weekend for us. hope our 2nd leg match with chelsea this week is more successful!
big sam has left bolton too. with rumours that he will join man city in the summer. think this is true?

----------


## Abbie

Sunderland have now been promoted to the Premiership  :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

and Birmingham as well. I am glad they have come back up. We usually beat them. 

BARTON MISSED A PENALTY ! We lost to VILLA its an EMBARRASMENT. 

We need something drastic. Big Sam hopefully should come to City we need him. I have him a feeling he'll go to Newcastle though. They will see it as a too gooder opurtunity to miss.

----------


## pookie1968uk

sammy lee to manage bolton. how do you think he will do?

----------


## Katy

From Big sam to Little Sam. I think he'll do ok. I mean after all it was him who persueded Anelka appernelty so he knows a good player when he sees one.

----------


## pookie1968uk

yeah!!!!!!!!!! liverpool beat chelsea and are in the champions league final!!!
that will wipe the smiles off their faces.
just checked and its looking grim for man united, they are 2:0 down at the mo so it could be a liverpool, AC milan final. they are a very good team though so its a bit worrying.

----------


## Katy

A repeat of the 05 champions league final i see. I think Liverpool have a pretty good chance of winning it for the sixth time. United were awful last night. 

Joey Barton has played his last game in a city shirt according to the MEN. The fight with Dabo looks to be the final straw.

----------


## pookie1968uk

yeah, looks like he's in a load of trouble. the news is saying dabo may sue barton!

----------


## Katy

Good on the french lad, he needed to be taken to hospital thanks to the scousers kiss Barton gave him. He should sue him. 

Apparently Bartons already left the country. They told him to go home and stay away. 

He's a complete idiot. Should have been sacked a long time ago. 

Anyway more important things to think about like Derby day.

----------


## pookie1968uk

of course its derby day for you isnt it. would be a great thing if you managed to beat man u but they will be more determined after their thrashing by ac milan. heres hoping!!

----------


## Katy

yep, 12 45 kick off well gutted i cant go so our kids got my ticket instead. I'd love to beat them buts its highly unlikely. 

Here's the result of Bartons handiwork. He knocked him unconsious (spelling)

----------


## Katy

It just wasnt to be. I think that 2 penalty misses in 2 games sums up our season. I really hate United. Ronaldo is such a cheat. I hate him. Grr. i am so annoyed. I really hope there wasnt any trouble outside the ground. Of all places to win the title pretty much. There was no need for that much celebrating as it was Citys day really. As it was the last game at COMs. United should have left there celebrating till West Ham. 

Heres to a new manager before next season. Liked the scarfs though. Each City fan were given a scarf before the match. It looked mint.

----------


## Jojo

If Ronaldo was such a cheat, then shame that Bell or Ball or whatever his name was felt the need to put the boot in his stomach the minute the ref wasn't looking eh?!  Would you be saying the same if City's penalty had gone in? or if Man City had won - I think not.

Why is there so much blooming hate in the world of football - blimey.  I'm a Man Utd fan, have been since being a toddler, yet all I see or hear is how much hate there is for one club - lets be honest - its a game of jumped up primadonas running around kicking a ball for far more money than any of them really should be getting.

None of anyones games are about how good the football is anymore, its all about how many free kicks or penalities can be won by the opposing side whether it be a deserved free kick/penalty or a faked one, which lets be honest, half of them are - for ALL teams.

----------


## Katy

I never disagreed with the fact that there penalty was a penalty it was and Ball did make contact i never said he did or did not i said in general. There was loads of diving and cheating all over the shop today, and all then fergie comes on and says some stupid remark about how City should have played to win. We did play to win, it's just our manager is so tactically naive we did'nt have a hope in hell. It's the whole team Ronaldo Rio Van Der Sar all of the, at the end espaecially, it was our last game of the season for our fans to celebrate, united have loads of time to celebrate.

I probably would have said the same if City won not that it was very likely. I have spent so much money watching them this season and they repay with ten goals at home. A record sunderland set which we have now broken. I think standing by your team like that we deserve a bit of slack. What are we meant to do, be pleased United won the league after a penalty kick made worse by us missing one. I know football a game but city fans our pasionate and i get a bit wound up by the fact we are in such a mess as a football club and im pasionate id like to see decent football once in a while. 

The premier league hjas seen some great games this season, Reading, Liverpool, Pompey all play better football than us. There games arent boring.

----------


## Jojo

Have I ever said its boring?? No.  What I said, was that fans no matter which club they support be it Man Utd, City, Bristol or Exeter or whoever, sitting there saying they hate so and so, or hate so and so - yes have passion for the game, but come on.  Hate is a very strong word.  Hate is what happens when races that don't agree get together and start fighting.  Hate is what causes hooliganism and fighting by fans after matches.  You don't get this kind of hatred in rugby whether the game has been a good one or not - you don't get fans having to be seperated in case of fighting.  They lay the blame solely where it should be - at their club side, not for someone apparently cheating.  You get genuine rugby fans that no matter whether their team is winning or losing, getting on with their opponents fans.  

Fine getting passionate about it - its good that you are passionate about it, but I look at this thread and all I see is blooming Man Utd bashing.  Not that long ago, Man Utd never had penalties awarded against them etc.  

Just play the blooming game and get on with it.  

I'm not going to get into some debate about it, but to me, there is far more immaturity in football than there is in rugby.  You watch the conference games last night - Exeter v Watford.  You could count the number of times a player went down and caused play to be stopped on one hand.  How many times can you say that during ANY premiership game.  Not that often thats for sure.

----------


## Katy

Its not our fault that Man United fans go upsetting people. You get abuse for being a City fan walking down the street minding your own business. I have never ever seen a city fan say anything to anyone. I do hate man united, fine its a strong word but the experiences i have had with there fans make me not like the Football club in the slightlest.

----------


## Jojo

Thats their fans and its not all of them! Its a minority.  I've never initiated a conversation about Man City towards you, yet you have done so to me (at least thats the way you have worded you post IMO).  Not a strong worded one talking about hatred etc.  How can you possibly hate someone just because of the club they support  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Lifes too bloody short.

All this in stuff like this between fans is part of what is ruining the game and stopping me from ever wanting to take my kids to go and watch a game.  I'd far rather take them to rugby and have done.  

Its about time the money was taken out of football - lets face it, some of these players are getting paid far more money, than surgeons, doctors and nurses, and other professionals who are far more deserving of their wages than these players.

----------


## Katy

Look I just posted my comments on todays game. Don't want to get into an argument and i dont feel like i have initiated a conversation specifically about united towards you, i just stated how i felt about the match. 

Just lets leave off and i can go and cry and feel sorry for myself after such a pants season.

----------


## Katy

So next season Sees Sunderland in the premier league as CHampionship champions. Birmingham follow. 

Looking forward to the playoffs.

----------


## alkalinetrio

ive lost Â£20 i betted arsenal wud win and my m8 had chelsea wud draw and i lost it now lol anyone want to borrow me it?! 

glad man utd won it tho cant stand chelsea lol

----------


## Katy

i never bet on football. I never win them, i always have stupid fantasies that City will win. Anyhow could be worse, we could be Leeds United. I would lend it you but i'm so skint. 

Ball's stamps getting looked at by the FA tomorrow. Pity he didnt do it a bit harder.

----------


## Katy

yipee, pearce has gone !! and about time to. Wigleys also been shown the door, useless coach that he is. Anyhow onwards and upwards next years a new season. 

Also Sinclair, Beasley, Matthewson, Abdoun, Trabelsi, Jordon and D'Laryea have all been released.

----------


## pookie1968uk

the season has only just finished and already there have been a lot of changes in the premiership.
im looking forward to wednesdays champions league final. cant russle up any excitement for final on saturday so i will just bypass that!! lol!

----------


## Katy

Didier Drogba what a man

Looking forward to the final tomorrow, come on 'Pool. Ill be cheering them one. 

I know what you mean about changes. Warnock out and Sheffield (not strictly premiership i know) Jewell Resigns, Peace Sacked, Sanchez permanent, then theres all the players going in and out.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i am so excited about the final tomorrow! surely it has to be more exciting than saturdays match, not that i bothered watching it but i heard it was a bit boring!!!
come on liverpool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

unlucky for Liverpool. I had a feeling they would regret not taking some of the chances they had in the first half. All fairness to Milan they did play really well. I thought it was a good game.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Unlucky, the ref was an idiot. Even ended the game early! so not happy with that one. But then again we always got next year.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i was gutted but we played so well in the first half and never scored a goal when we had the chance. i thought we did play well over all but couldnt quite do it.

----------


## Katy

i agree the ref was an idiot, there were some awful decisions, Obviously a german Graham Poll. There is always next year. It could be worse you could be a City fan. 

Id love Frank to take over, thats what Thakin Shinawaki is being called up here as we cant say his name. Frank as its sounds like sinatra. Once the takeover happens which looks highly probably, we can start buying rather than releasing and get a manager in. Otherwise we cant move forward.

----------


## pookie1968uk

any thoughts on any new summer signings? torres to liverpool, will he make the difference? sven to man city,again, will he make the difference? 
any other signifigant signings?

----------


## Katy

well chuffed about Sven, got to be better than last season. I reckon he will buy a decent forward. I here he was after someone Cruz and a swedish striker plus maybe Crouch, but i doubt he would leave liverpool. Torres is a great signing. Im sick of hearing about Carlos flipping Teves. 

Also what about ben to Spurs think they could be pushing for CL next season.

----------


## Katy

Bit panicky when we went behind at Donny Rovers, thought Sven what have you don, but turned it around great goals by Big Bernard, Richards and Mpenza. 

Finally new faces in the blue camp this season, Bianghi 4th highest scorer in serie A and Gilson Fernandes the swiss under 21 captain. Looking a bright campaign. The aim top 10 which i will be hapy with.

----------


## pookie1968uk

the football season has started!!!!!
some good results today, obviously liverpools win was good!!!
you must be pleased at man city's result today, katy. what a good start. you must be pleased to see them at 2nd place even if it is only after 1 game!

----------


## Katy

Liverpools win was very good especially as last year it took a long time to get that away win, same for us, but we both managed on day one. Very chuffed with our result. 
the new boys looked good and there seemed to be a good spirit about the side, alot of the squad travelled down and i think that has helped the new boys get a long. Really impressed with Elano and Geovanni the brazillinas and of course Binabhi the goal scorer. 
It will take time getting used to what they looked like. Me and dad were struggling when watching the highlights.

----------


## Siobhan

Katy.. you must have been chuffed yesterday with that win!!!!

----------


## pookie1968uk

couldnt believe the manchester score! i was so made up city beat united! what a great start to the season for man city!
and reading beat everton too!! lol.
the only downside was the ref awarding that rediculous penalty to chelsea and robbing liverpool of 3 points, chelsea are always stuffy!

----------


## alkalinetrio

this year will be a good season! bring on the man city this weekend i think it is :Big Grin:

----------


## pookie1968uk

great win for liverpool tonight in the champions league qualifier.
i was so proud of the tribute they gave for rhys jones, it was so moving and a fitting tribute too.

----------


## Katy

yeah i agree it was really heartfelt as well everyone genuinly meant it i think. When it showed all the players going to the scene and they laid down boots and shirts and it zoomed in on Artetas and he had put a really long message on the back of his shirt. 

Our winning streak couldnt last forever, Scmeichal is prooving to be quite a star. 

We play Bristol City tonight in the cup. I can see CIty fans come crashing back down to reality when we are knocked out.

----------


## pookie1968uk

what can i say about the liverpool performance: 6:0 fantastic! oh i so hope this is going to be our year!

----------


## Katy

We had to play the kickers, otherwise known as blackburn, everytime we play them its rubbish as the phone in on radio manc we arent discussing a game but usually a sending off or a foul or as yesterdays game showed to sendings off one for them, then our captain. No idead what happened to Dunne. Schmeichal needs to practice crosses Hughes obviously spotted it was his weakness and thats all they did and punished us in the end. 

6 - 0 pretty good score. The best result of the weekend was Villa beating chelsea.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i have to say that villa beating chelsea at least equalled liverpools 6:0 win! i was so made up they lost!

----------


## Katy

No disrespect to the 6 goals pool scored but the defence of Derby was shocking. The one with Tyrone Mears and Torres i think it was, it was completly laughable. Its always a good boost to the old goal difference. Villa are on a good run but hopefully, we can but a stop to that at Eastlands. I am going down this week to try and get a ticket for that.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

:Crying:  how can you ruining my dream, Liverpool winning 6-0 the other day was great, and some excellent goals too.

----------


## Katy

I know it was it wwas brilliant it was like once one went in they kept on coming. Its just you were helped along by Derbys defence. I'll be jumping for joy if we ever score six, although scoring one is proving slightly difficult. I think this could be Liverpools season.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

fingers crossed for that, i love them to win this time round

----------


## Katy

Well Mourinihos Gone !!!!!!!!! I ownder who'll take over, my moneys on Ramos.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Well Mourinihos Gone !!!!!!!!! I ownder who'll take over, my moneys on Ramos.


Chelsea have made the biggest mistake in letting Mourinihos go.  So they have not got off to a great start to the season but they're hardly in the relegation zone. He is a brilliant character and will be missed.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i was so surprised he had gone but quite pleased lol! horrible man he was, he had such an arrogance and attitude but i suppose he had done really well with chelsea.

----------


## Katy

He has done well, i'll miss him i think, i used to love his little arguments with Fergie and Wenger. not too suire on this replacement though considering he has never managed in Europe although could surprise us all. Good luck to them. They were never a top four team before mourinho and Abramavics millions took over. So in that sense he has done very well.

----------


## alkalinetrio

what a great start to the season arsenal are having :Big Grin:

----------


## pookie1968uk

yes, even i have to admit that they are!

----------


## pookie1968uk

what a great start to the season for man city! i bet no one thought they would be in the top 4 when the season started. the premier league is much more open at the moment which is making it far more interesting and competitive.

----------


## Katy

Chelsea are having a mare as well. The whole change in manager has really shaken things up. City are off to a flyer as our Arsenal. And more inportantly both are playing attractive football. Elano is a smooth player. He really is brazilian magic.

----------


## pookie1968uk

havent been on in a while. what does eveyone think of the current premiership situation? well depressed as liverpool got beat by man united, we have 1 great win then a loss, still no consistency. at least chelsea got beat too!! man city are riding high too!!

----------


## Katy

Just imagine if City were any good away from home. To be honest it hink its a bit to good for Man C at the minute i am just waiting to come crashing back to reality. I think the Premier league this year is wide open i cant decide between Arsenal or Man United. Like you say theres little consistency between teams. 

Cant wait till tomorrow, quarter final of the league cup at hiome to spurs hopeflly revenge for the defeat at wide hart land 2 weeks ago.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well ive given up on this season! liverpool will be lucky if they finish fourth and it willbe nothing short of a miracle if we win the champions league! terrible season it is turning out to be! 
one boost was that spurs beat chelsea in the carling cup at the weekend!! lol

----------


## Katy

City have gone of the bboil as welll, we had a great start and now its a bit more resalistic. 

Spurs was a great vidtory. Did you see Eduardos foot  :Sad:

----------


## pookie1968uk

it looked really bad and horrible to see. i hope he recovers from it, i wouldnt wish it on anybody!

----------


## Katy

It was horrible, i hate seeing injuries like that in football, well in any sport really, its dead sad.

----------


## pookie1968uk

Arsenal will meet Liverpool in the quarter-finals of the Champions League after they were paired together in Friday's draw in Nyon, Switzerland. 
Arsene Wenger's side will play the first leg at home on 1/2 April, with the return leg at Anfield on 8/9 April. 

Manchester United, who beat Lyon to reach the last eight, were drawn against Real Madrid's conquerors Roma. 

Chelsea, the fourth English club in the draw, face Fenerbahce, with Schalke 04 versus Barcelona the other fixture. 

The winners of the Arsenal-Liverpool showdown - the first time those two clubs will have met in European competition - will then take on Chelsea or Fenerbahce in the semi-finals, while Manchester United or Roma face Barcelona or Schalke 04. 

The legs for the last-four ties will take place on 22/23 April and 29/30 April.

----------


## Katy

Good news for the English Clubs in the Champions League, the UEFA cup didnt have the same luck though. 

finally City won at home. I was beginning to get deja vu from last season. Great win and what a bullet Header by Nedum Onouha.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well thats the end of the season pretty much for this year. with man u champions i just about favoured them over chelsea as i dont want chelsea to win anything!! so i will have to go for man u for the champions league too!!
liverpool finishing fourth with nothing to show for the season is just not good enough and i think some buying will need to be done this summer providing the new owners can stop arguing for long enough! and what happened to man city today???? what a terrible end to the season!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

I think its Bye Bye Sven. Still need to wait for news on the fair play league although after that shambolic performace we dont really deserve European Football. 

All in all i think it was a entertaining season, especially with relegation and Championship going to the final whistle of the final day.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Rumour has it that Frank Lampard has signed for Inter Milan ex Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho's team.

----------


## Katy

i heard that and apperently he wants didier drogba to. 

Adebeyor is linked with Barca from Arsenal and Man City have just spent 19 mil on Jo, (whoever he may be!) 

Not mch action in the transfer yet though, i think after tonights euro final there will be more.

----------


## pookie1968uk

ooh lets hope diving drogba leaves the premiership, and ronaldo can go with him lol!! it will be interesting to see how all the summer transfers go.

----------


## pookie1968uk

well the new season started today! how are our teams going to do this year do we think?
bit worried about liverpool this year after their performance in the week.....boring! hope they can pick up a bit and too much fighting doesnt go on in the background between new owners and the board etc.

----------

